# Roots Reggae on the Road!



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Catch some roots reggae with yours truly on the low end over the next few weeks in various Ontario locales!

Friday, Dec. 20th - On Cue Billiards - Toronto
Saturday Dec. 21st – Griffin Gastro Pub – Bracebridge 
Friday Dec. 27th – Terra Nova Public House – Terra Nova 
NYE - Tuscanys - Owen Sound
Saturday January 4th - Library And Study Lounge - Midland
Saturday January 10th - Grayson's Pub & Grub - Barrie 
Saturday January 18th - Brownstone - Orillia


more info:
https://www.facebook.com/TooNiceReggae
https://soundcloud.com/toonice-1
http://www.reverbnation.com/toonice
https://twitter.com/toonicereggae


----------

